# Smoker Cover for a Lang 48 Patio



## pig-a-liscious (Nov 12, 2013)

To everyone interested, I just received the quote I requested yesterday for a Lang 48 Patio and was interested to hear that this company has made covers for Lang Smokers in the past.

Here it is:



Bill Donohue <[email protected]>

9:44 PM (18 hours ago)






  













to me







 
Harv - Thank you for the inquiry and congratulations on your new smoker. We offer GrillWraps to order to fit all models and sizes of grills, islands and items needing a cover. While we do offer several marine grade fabrics, our number one choice is the Sunbrella fabric. It has a canvas appearance, breathable to limit condensation,* 10 year warranty,* and the largest choices of colors.
You can see the full line of colors at: http://snb.la/SR0178   (We use the Marine Exterior fabrics with style numbers beginning with #46__).

We have made covers for the Lang Patio smokers and have all  the dimensions. A Sunbrella cover for your smoker is $549 including shipping. The cover will be reinforced for the sharp corners and top of the stack, have a zipper on the end for easy on/off and have straps with quick release buckles to hold snug. We are currently shipping 4 weeks from order. Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you,
Bill Donohue

Cove Point Canvas
P.O. Box 389
Barrington, RI 02806
Telephone: 401-648-6858 
	




401-648-6858 FREE   end_of_the_skype_highlighting
Fax: 401-633-7500
E-mail: [email protected]
www.grillwraps.com


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting the reply


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Nov 12, 2013)

Brian,

Your welcome. The cover sounds like a good one that has a nice 10 year warranty.

Not sure I want to spend $549.00 buck a rooes though. I am sure that I could buy a good quality tarp much cheaper and spend the extra money on Butts, Briskets, Leg's of Lamb, Chickens and a whole lot more.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't know the dimensions but take a look at The Cover Store. They have covers in all sizes. Their largest and best golf cart cover is $200.00 

*L = 125" W = 48" H = 68". *  I have one for my central air unit, four patio chair covers and a cover for my Weber Genesis. They may fade but they have been holding up for that past 4 years and show no signs of drying out. I only buy the Ultima level, can't comment on the lower grades.

The cover for my Weber is still flexible and I grill in the dead of winter, all I do is shovel a path in the snow to get out the back door!

~Joe


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Joe,

I appreciate the information. I just went to the website and the covers look nice and the fact that you have had one for four years and it's still in good shape says a lot.

Harv


----------

